#  Vorstellungen >   Nun bin ich hier die neue und möchte mich ein wenig vorstellen! >

## sun

Hallo zusammen!  Also jetzt möchte ich mich erst ein wenig vorstellen. Ich bin 24 Jahre alt, habe noch keine Kinder, lebe mit meinem Lebensgefährten zusammen.   Bin so ein fröhlicher Mensch, meist positiv gestimmt. Liebe die Natur vor allem meinem Garten. Blumen und so. Bin früher viel geritten. Jetzt habe ich ein paar Haustiere, ja so um die 100 Stück. Nein nein ohne die Spinnen, Hausstaubmilben und so. Ich habe ein 260 Liter Aquarium mit vielen Fischen und ein Aquarium seit zwei Wochen, mit zwei Wasserschildkröten. Die sind vielleicht süß und ein riesen Wirbel ist hier, in unserer Strasse deshalb ausgebrochen. Die kleinen hauen zu Hause immer ab. Die sind 2, 3 und 4 um mich und meine Schildkröten zu besuchen. Naja ich liebe ja auch Kinder, deshalb sind sie gerne bei mir Willkommen. Achja ich mal auch zurzeit ein wenig. Acrylbilder. Naja sagen wir mal, ich übe.   Ich bin auf diese Seite geraten, da ich zurzeit viel rum Suche im Net, um etwas zu finden, das es mir besser geht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Und sonst wird mir doch mal nichts überbleiben, außer das ich in ein größeres Krankenhaus gehe.   Also kurz zu meiner Krankengeschichte. Die Hauptdiagnose bei mir ist sicher Morbus Bechterew, dann habe ich Hashimoto Thyrenditis, ….., im laufe der Jahre ist soviel dazu gekommen.   Liebe Grüße Sun.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun, 
herzlich willkommen hier im forum.  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
habe mir erlaubt, deinen vorstellungsthread hierher zu verschieben.  
ich wünsch dir viel spaß in diesem forum. aber vorsicht, dieses forum macht süchtig :c_laugh:

----------


## Caro

Hallo Sun 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen 
an Board  :Smiley:

----------


## sun

Hallo ihr zwei! 
Danke fürs aufnehmen! 
@lucy, habe ich es nicht hier rein geschrieben? 
Wenn nicht tut es mir leid, hätte es aber vor gehabt  :shy_5new:   
Ich hoffe so sehr, das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.  
Bin ja schon gespannt ob ich auch ganz süchtig werde  :c_laugh:

----------


## lucy230279

@sun, 
hey, keine bange, du hast es im forum krankheiten platziert, aber das macht nix. hat ja damit auch zu tun. vielleicht könntest du dein problem noch mal im forum krankheiten schildern, so dass dies hier die vorstellung bleibt und dir dort jemand helfen kann. 
wenn du hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid, kann das auch für dich erledigen, wenn du magst. 
die sucht wird dich packen, glaub mir :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Hast Recht, aber ich bin so ins schreiben gekommen, das alles eins geworden ist.  
Kann ich die Beiträge hier auch ändern?  
Wenn ja dann lösch ich einen Teil raus und mache bei Krankheiten ein neues Thema. 
Ist vielleicht das Beste oder?

----------


## lucy230279

siehste, die sucht hat dich schon gepackt  :laughter01:   
musst ja net alles löschen. kopiere es dir einfach und mach nen neuen thread auf, dann kannst es ja löschen. du kannst deinen beitrag ändern,ja..

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sun! 
Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!
Du könntest in unserem Krankheiten-Forum ja auch deine Fragen loswerden und für genauere Informationen auf deine Vorstellung verweisen. 
Ich finde es schön, dass du so viel über dich erzählt hast- auch das es zusammenhängend da steht, weil dich vermutlich auch nie eine Krankheit alleine plagt!
Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir bei uns eine schöne Zeit und dass wir dir ein paar Mal helfen können bei Fragen! 
Liebe Grüße Julia :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So ist nun erledigt.  
Du hast ja Recht. Ich glaub auch, das ich der Gefahr ausgesetzt bin hier süchtig zu werden.  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo Julia! 
Danke! Jetzt habe ich es geändert, ist vielleicht auch besser so. 
ja da hast du Recht, das ich nie eines alleine habe. Es gibt immer was, kaum ist das eine ein wenig besser, schon ist das nächste wieder in Anmarsch :angry_hair:

----------


## Brava

Hallo sun auch ein Willkommen von mir

----------


## Julchen

hallo sun! :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Von mir auch ein Willkommen!
*handreich* ich habe auch u.a. Hashimoto Thyreoiditis. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Smurf

Hallo Sun, 
willkommen hier, bin auch noch relativ neu hier, mich hat die Sucht noch nicht gepackt... 
Smurf

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo 
auch von mir ein     :x_hello_3_cut:  HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN  :x_hello_3_cut:   
ich hoffe auf viele gute Beiträge von dir 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Steinlaus

Rund herum angenehme Zeitgenössin  :Zwinker:  
Auch ein fröhliches Winken von mir. 
Schöne Grüße,
Laus

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen!  :x_hello_3_cut:   
Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme hier bei euch  :ta_clap:   
Also bis bald.  
Ich glaub ich bin auch schon ein wenig süchtig, wenn man das jetzt schon sagen kann  :c_laugh:   :yes_3_cut:

----------


## urologiker

Grüßchen@enjoy! 
logiker, in freudiger Erwartung... :Smiley:

----------


## sun

Hallo Urologiker! 
Auch dir ein Dankeschön für die Aufnahme hier.

----------

